# Essential Depot - I'm a new fan!



## paillo (May 1, 2013)

So I'd never shopped with them before. Maybe I caught their sales just right, but I ordered a bunch of EOs and a few FO's just for fun. I am so impressed. The Lily of the Valley FO I just made in M&P is really wonderful. Have made a bunch of M&P this week with NG floral FOs and so far am not impressed. But the Essential Depot Lily of the Valley has me unable to leave my kitchen, it smells that good.  Haven't soaped the EOs yet, but I surely will buy again.

Others' experiences?


----------



## jcandleattic (May 1, 2013)

I normally get lye from them, but they had a sale on fragrances and I ordered quite a few. 
Well, a couple were out of stock but they didn't say that on the website. Derek called and talked to me about it and was very nice and got it squared away. 
Soon after we hung up there must have been another problem because he called me back again and we got it all squared away again, and this time he offered me a discount for the inconvenience. 
That alone has me coming back time and time again. Anyone who takes the time to actually call and talk to me about a situation is IMO very good customer service and deserves repeat business. 
So yes, I'm glad you had a good experience. I love them.


----------



## christinak (May 1, 2013)

I will have to check them out, I've never ordered before.


----------



## Sammi_552 (May 1, 2013)

I have not ordered from them. Every time I get a promo code the shipping freaks me out. For example, they had lye for $1.99/2 pound but the shipping for that 1 item was almost $19, yikes! I must be doing something wrong because I keep seeing others are happy with them.


----------



## houseofwool (May 1, 2013)

It must depend on where you live.  Even coming from Florida to Wisconsin, their lye price is cheap.  You can find discount codes for shipping and if you review a product you get an additional discount.  

I've been happy with what I've gotten from them, but you have to check their prices carefully because somethings are outrageously expensive.


----------



## jcandleattic (May 1, 2013)

Sammi_552 said:


> I have not ordered from them. Every time I get a promo code the shipping freaks me out. For example, they had lye for $1.99/2 pound but the shipping for that 1 item was almost $19, yikes! I must be doing something wrong because I keep seeing others are happy with them.



I buy my lye in bulk from them and usually get free shipping, so it's never a problem...


----------



## melstan775 (May 1, 2013)

Sammi_552 said:


> I have not ordered from them. Every time I get a promo code the shipping freaks me out. For example, they had lye for $1.99/2 pound but the shipping for that 1 item was almost $19, yikes! I must be doing something wrong because I keep seeing others are happy with them.



Check their free shipping section.  you might pay more per pound of lye or other product that way, but living out here on the west coast, it's still cheaper then ordering the less expensive option with paid shipping. Overall it decreases cost of doing business.


----------



## thinkativeone (May 2, 2013)

I bought my lye from them too - very good service, on my first order I got an additional discount for promising to leave a review. After I used my soap, I left the review. I just wish they would certify their organic essential oils so I could buy them there, they claim they are trying to though, without passing the cost on to the customer, so that's something.


----------



## ruby61 (May 2, 2013)

I find buying the lye from them without the free shipping actually brings you slightly less after shipping or about the same so I usually skip the free shipping offer.


----------



## houseofwool (May 2, 2013)

ruby61 said:


> I find buying the lye from them without the free shipping actually brings you slightly less after shipping or about the same so I usually skip the free shipping offer.



Yep, I found a 20% discount on shipping when I bought 10 pounds last time which brought my price to $0.14/oz including the shipping charges when I purchased couple of weeks ago.


----------



## OliveOil2 (May 17, 2013)

I have been very happy with Essential Depot, I keep putting off buying a 50 lb bag locally, which would be less expensive because their customer service is so great (and I really don't want to deal with a 50lb bag) I love their Rosemary Essential Oil, and I feel that the savings on the essential oils helps defer the cost of shipping. I have heard some people say that they don't care for their essential oils, but I have been pleased with what I have ordered.


----------

